# Moving from USA to Australia - Moving Companies?



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

I see lots of posts for moving companies but most are from the UK to Australia. Anyone know of good US companies? I am recently married so we do have furniture but I am not too particularly attached to anything. Not sure if it will be easier/cheaper to sell our stuff over here and then buy when we get there or what... (most rental houses/apts/condos furnished?)


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

@kaz101 - I did do a search and couldnt find anything. I think a 'moving companies list' thread sticky would be a great topic to have stickied.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I understand that you want to find the best moving company but times change and what's good for one person may not be ideal for another and as you've pointed out people are moving from different countries to Australia. 

The advice that is usually given is select some companies and get quotes from those companies and compare services, prices and insurance for yourself. 

Some previous posts on the forum on this subject:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...422-moving-us-sydney-need-moving-company.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/31293-best-deal-shipping-australia.html

You sometimes have to search for different criteria such as "moving companies".

Regards,
Karen


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the links!


----------



## sarasun (Mar 6, 2010)

*Shipping quotes*

Not sure if you still need info, but I remembered your post and thought I'd share some info I just received.

I did a google search for my city and "international moving company" and found some good links for bigger companies. (I think in the case of an international move, you don't want to go with a mom & pop place.)

One of them gave me a ball-park figure of $6500-$9000 for a 20ft container. If we have <400 cu ft, it is more cost effective to use 2 "lift vans" and would cost $5000-$6000 USA to Australia.

Since I'm borderline on the cu ft, I think I'm going to whittle down our belongings to under 400 cu ft. Of course, the moving company will make the final determination of how much stuff we actually have.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your move.


----------

